# Noah has been missing for 8 months now..



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

_Hey! I havnt been on pf for over a year now. I'd like to get back on though, i'd like to share with you that my cat, my baby! Noah has been missing for 8months now. He went missing end of April this year, we let him out at around 11am and he never ended up coming home. I was distraught and i am still so sad. I keep thinking the worse but i do hope he's with a lovely family giving them as much happiness as he gave to me. I know i couldnt possibly find him now, we put him on the internet, put posters up in local areas. No sign. His brothers and sister cats miss him much!

- Hes a small male, neuterd, he will probably be around 2 years old now. He has a distinctive face and a white tip on his tail. He was last seen with a blue collar with bits of glitter on and a bell. Missing from LANCASHIRE area.

Please, if anyone has seen him, contact me! _


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Shannon, Welcome back. Sorry to hear about your cat. Don't give up hope of finding him. It has been known for cats to turn up years later. My Grandads cat went missing for two years then strolled in through the backdoor like he hadn't even been away.
Was your cat micrchipped? There is always hope.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

_Thankyou! & I know, i do hope he turns up. He was my baby! He wasnt microchipped, no.  So wish he was._


----------

